# Manor House(The Doctor's House), Hampole, South Yorkshire - Mar '14



## KM Punk (May 11, 2015)

This was our second explore on our way to Sheffield. It's in a terrible state after years of being exposed to the elements and vandals.
The history is vague on this place, all I know is it was abandoned in the mid 90's by a shamed doctor based in Doncaster. 

Explored with The Wombat

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## smiler (May 11, 2015)

Must have a great place in its day, I liked the graffiti in the pool house, Thanks


----------



## Dwg3377 (May 19, 2015)

Such a waste.......all those cars and buildings.....great shoot


----------

